# Possible Record Cat



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

http://www.cachevalleydaily.com/news/lo ... f6878.html

So how old would a fish like this be?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

What a catch! Most likely that fish is well over 20 years old.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Great fish. One thing though, why is the picture taken at the boat ramp, standing on ground, a mile or more upstream from where the fish was caught. C & R still?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

crimson obsession said:


> Great fish. One thing though, why is the picture taken at the boat ramp, standing on ground, a mile or more upstream from where the fish was caught. C & R still?


I thought the same thing; is it catch and release if you held for a few hours took it back to your truck and only dumped it back when you realized you could have your name on the record?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

14 1/2 years old.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

sawsman said:


> 14 1/2 years old.


It's all relative to the amount of forage of course, but generally with "average" forage, a channel cat will grow 1 pound per year.

I know the cats in Willard bay that may now average 3lbs (which used to average a pound or less) were said--by the biologists--to be over 5 years old.


----------

